# 2 door euro caddy moldings



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

ok. I know everyone and there brother makes the 2 door moldings on LIL. I need a set made but I don't want to here from the people that make them. If you have had a set made and they came out good please send me that way. I know of a bunch of people that make them but have not personally seen any of them. If you haven't personally seen the ones you speak of please don't reply. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ec64foshow (Dec 30, 2002)

Well if you live in Houston Brian aka Liv4Lacs does them correctly and in talking to him you will find out what he knows.My second choice would be BigDoe.


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ec64foshow_@Apr 4 2009, 12:25 PM~13482552
> *Well if you live in Houston Brian aka Liv4Lacs does them correctly and in talking to him you will find out what he knows.My second choice would be BigDoe.
> *


who is big doe? that user name said it was no good?


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

Try brett he does really good work.


----------



## ec64foshow (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Apr 7 2009, 04:47 PM~13510503
> *who is big doe? that user name said it was no good?
> *


Look harder..


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Apr 8 2009, 05:26 PM~13521438
> *Try brett he does really good work.
> *


X2.


----------



## vintage1976 (Nov 19, 2008)

I have got three sets from Brett and they all look great, he can provide full sets too, good guy to deal with and a straight shooter no bullshit

i have seen some sets look kinda wavey which i think makes or breaks the panels but the sets i have bought from him always look nice straight


----------



## sterling (Jan 13, 2004)

i have also got one set from brett. i was worried about the panels cracking or
the seams being noticeable, but brett's were great. definetely a straight shooter 
and great to deal with. reasonable price also. 

the only thing that could make it better is if i could've got the stainless pieces as one piece from him. (bretts come with a seam like everyone elses, and they fit on the panels great) i am still looking for someone who does those stainless strips as one piece perfect.










:biggrin:


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

heres some that brett on here did for me last year  sorry no pics of them on a car, sold my coupes nice quality


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sterling_@Apr 8 2009, 09:05 PM~13523119
> *i have also got one set from brett. i was worried about the panels cracking or
> the seams being noticeable, but brett's were great. definetely a straight shooter
> and great to deal with. reasonable price also.
> ...


I have a set of the one piece. Make me an offer I can't refuse.


----------



## sterling (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Apr 10 2009, 05:58 AM~13537009
> *I have a set of the one piece. Make me an offer I can't refuse.
> *


so the long panels are 1 piece, what about the quarter panel pieces, u know
how the factory and custom pieces dont really contour properly and have a seam, 
are those one piece also? just to clarify: i dont mean brett's panels, i just mean in general. again, his panels are great.

and i'll be the first to point out my serious whitewall violation. :uh:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

thanks guys  I have 2 sets for sale , ill have pics up later :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sterling_@Apr 11 2009, 01:46 AM~13544812
> *so the long panels are 1 piece, what about the quarter panel pieces, u know
> how the factory and custom pieces dont really contour properly and have a seam,
> are those one piece also? just to clarify: i dont mean brett's panels, i just mean in general. again, his panels are great.
> ...


I have the ones for the doors only.


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Apr 12 2009, 08:57 AM~13552469
> *I have the ones for the doors only.
> *


I'm painting a set of panels that have your name on the back of em. They say "Mr. Minnesota" in sharpie, did *you* make em? There's some mesh & plastic reinforcement on the backside of seams..


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JustCruisin_@Apr 12 2009, 08:00 PM~13556299
> *I'm painting a set of panels that have your name on the back of em. They say "Mr. Minnesota" in sharpie, did you make em? There's some mesh & plastic reinforcement on the backside of seams..
> *


 i made those


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sterling_@Apr 8 2009, 07:05 PM~13523119
> *the only thing that could make it better is if i could've got the stainless pieces as one piece from him. (bretts come with a seam like everyone elses, and they fit on the panels great) i am still looking for someone who does those stainless strips as one piece perfect.
> *




















*60" inch long chrome limo trim. Get at me if you need a set.* :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

:0 nice


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1979mc_@Apr 7 2009, 06:47 PM~13510503
> *who is big doe? that user name said it was no good?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

any one have a pic of the end of them...im trying to make some but not real sure on how to cap them off, any suggestions.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

I have some for sale http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...0#entry13576532


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)




----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=471549


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

*60" inch long chrome limo trim. Get at me if you need a set.* :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

*60" inch long chrome limo trim. Get at me if you need a set.* :biggrin: 

:0 $500? :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by brett_@Apr 19 2009, 10:22 AM~13622016
> *
> :0 $500? :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :uh: :loco:


----------



## sterling (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 19 2009, 09:56 AM~13621817
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice. now, shipping those babies to canada without them arriving like a pretzel......hmmmmm  maybe in a pvc pipe?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sterling_@Apr 28 2009, 07:21 PM~13722242
> *nice. now, shipping those babies to canada without them arriving like a pretzel......hmmmmm    maybe in a pvc pipe?
> *


That the ONLY way, I've been shipping them for the last couple years now.  :biggrin:


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

i have also got one set from brett. i was worried about the panels cracking or
the seams being noticeable, but brett's were great. definetely a straight shooter 
and great to deal with. reasonable price also. 

the only thing that could make it better is if i could've got the stainless pieces as one piece from him. (bretts come with a seam like everyone elses, and they fit on the panels great) i am still looking for someone who does those stainless strips as one piece perfect.

** 82 deville ON HERE HAS THEM ONE PIECE TRIMS ! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=474311&st=40 **


----------



## LOCOTORO (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 8 2009, 09:03 PM~13830874
> *i have also got one set from brett. i was worried about the panels cracking or
> the seams being noticeable, but brett's were great. definetely a straight shooter
> and great to deal with. reasonable price also.
> ...


brett does good work did a good job on my 44'' moon roof on my 67 impala


----------



## midwestcoast (Nov 16, 2008)

I GOT A SET FROM gizmoscustoms AND HE DID A GREAT JOB AND HAD GOOD PRICES TOO







I DONT HAVE A PIC OF THEM SINCE THEY GOT PAINTED BUT THEY ARE VERY DURABLE NO SEAMS OR CRACKS


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

Received my set this week. Brett does great work. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 11 2009, 10:39 PM~14165673
> *Received my set this week. Brett does great work.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah and i seen the arms you sent him and they was tite :thumbsup:


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jun 11 2009, 09:44 PM~14165728
> *yeah and i seen the arms you sent him and they was tite :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## sj_sharx4 (Sep 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sterling_@Apr 11 2009, 12:46 AM~13544812
> *so the long panels are 1 piece, what about the quarter panel pieces, u know
> how the factory and custom pieces dont really contour properly and have a seam,
> are those one piece also? just to clarify: i dont mean brett's panels, i just mean in general. again, his panels are great.
> ...


_
\\


Just Curious, 
whats wrong with your whitewalls?_


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 94Fleetwoodswangin_@Jun 11 2009, 08:39 PM~14165673
> *Received my set this week. Brett does great work.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 thanks man , and you can build some nice control arms!

I still have a set allready molded, check the links in my sig.


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

I got 3 fresh sets available for $350 w/cores & $450 w/out cores shipped



heres some that brett on here did for me last year  sorry no pics of them on a car, sold my coupes nice quality  
















[/quote]


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 14 2009, 11:31 PM~13893511
> *I GOT A SET FROM gizmoscustoms AND HE DID A GREAT JOB AND HAD GOOD PRICES TOO
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

I got 2 fresh sets available for* $400* w/cores &* $500* w/out cores shipped
heres some that brett on here did for me last year  sorry no pics of them on a car, sold my coupes nice quality  
















[/quote]=96BIG_BODY


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

ttt


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

> i have also got one set from brett. i was worried about the panels cracking or
> the seams being noticeable, but brett's were great. definetely a straight shooter
> and great to deal with. reasonable price also.
> 
> ...


----------



## C h e v r o l e t I m p a l a s (Dec 4, 2004)

I just picked up some limo moldings


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 15 2009, 01:31 AM~13893511
> *I GOT A SET FROM gizmoscustoms AND HE DID A GREAT JOB AND HAD GOOD PRICES TOO
> 
> 
> ...


thats my cuz :thumbsup:


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

Ttt


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

sterling said:


> so the long panels are 1 piece, what about the quarter panel pieces, u know
> how the factory and custom pieces dont really contour properly and have a seam,
> are those one piece also? just to clarify: i dont mean brett's panels, i just mean in general. again, his panels are great.
> 
> revamped version for better trim fitment on the quarter trim


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)




----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

these new ones are also fully plastic welded both side before using sem plastic repair material on the outside then bodywork and primed.
I will update pics as I go


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Bought this car with the panels already on it was wondering how much it would cost to repair them there starting to crack and sho the seams where they where add together


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

TTT


----------



## brett (Nov 1, 2003)

anybody got pics of ones i made done on cars?


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice job Brett


----------



## AK5000 (Aug 25, 2010)

is there anybody in the Seattle area competent in doing the conversions?


----------

